# Как придать инструменту концертный вид?



## _Scandalli_ (11 Ноя 2012)

У меня Weltmeister Caprice (черный, полный). Такие вопросы:
1) Как придать ему блеск?
2) Может, как-то модернизировать можно?
3) Если можно, то как? (что еще можно, кроме снижения посадки? Может, как-то можно вес уменьшить и т. п.). Вообщем, как можно сделать максимально легкий, качественный и УДОБНЫЙ инструмент!
4) Можно ли украшать и как (может что-то вроде украшения стразами).
5) Можно ли перекрашивать инструмент или наносить какие-либо изображения?

Спасибо!


----------



## TokarevAcc (14 Ноя 2012)

1) Придать блеск - полировкой абразивными (тонкими) пастами.
2) А зачем? Что вам в нем не нравится? Переделывать, просто так, от балды, только портить оригинальность.
3) Уменьшить вес не выйдет. Голоса и дерево не выкинешь..
4) Если хорошо почистить, и отполировать - будет и так красивый.
5) Перекрашивать красками с содержанием растворителей- нельзя, потому что разъест целлулоид. А лучше вообще не красить, ибо слезет.


----------



## anddrey (14 Ноя 2012)

Инструменты не перекрашивают, а покрывают новым целлулоидом любого цвета. Возможно даже покрыть рисунками или сделать корпус разноцветным (и мех тоже). Можно перебрать механику, настроить голоса, улучшить компрессию, заменить мех, поставить новые клавиши, заменить ремни.


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (14 Ноя 2012)

Возможно ли как то убрать царапины и где можно купить абразивную пасту?


----------



## VasiaHKKI (15 Янв 2013)

Можно в регистры вставить фианиты или другие камни.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Янв 2013)

У меня Weltmeister Caprice (черный, полный).

Ну не надо из мухи делать слона. У вас есть инструмент.Хороший и добротный,пусть и низового уровня.Неужели вы думаете,что приклеив к нему всякое-всякое-все вдруг поймут,что это жуткая крутизна ! Не обольщайтесь.Народ сейчас ушлый.Кроме смеха в свой адрес вы ничего больше не получите.Довольствуйтесь тем,что имеете.Лучше силы свои на игру сконцентрируйте!


----------



## VasiaHKKI (19 Янв 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> У меня Weltmeister Caprice (черный, полный). Такие вопросы: 1) Как придать ему блеск? 2) Может, как-то модернизировать можно? 3) Если можно, то как? (что еще можно, кроме снижения посадки? Может, как-то можно вес уменьшить и т. п.). Вообщем, как можно сделать максимально легкий, качественный и УДОБНЫЙ инструмент! 4) Можно ли украшать и как (может что-то вроде украшения стразами). 5) Можно ли перекрашивать инструмент или наносить какие-либо изображения?


Возможно вам поможет этот сайт: http://forum.mirbajana.com/


----------



## _Scandalli_ (19 Янв 2013)

VasiaHKKI писал:


> Возможно вам поможет этот сайт: http://forum.mirbajana.com/


 Щиро дякую)) Сейчас посмотрим)


----------



## диапазон64 (1 Ноя 2013)

*****


----------

